# Las Vegas Pay for Uber X



## Gmacsmiles (Jan 16, 2016)

New driver here, I can't find what fees Uber takes for driving Uber X ?

Base Fare: $2.00
Per Minute: $0.20
Per Mile: $1.10

Safe Rides Fee: $1.70
Minimum Fare: $5
Cancellation Fee: $5

My question is I just signed up today and would like to know what % and total fees Uber will take out of my rides ? Also I am a experienced driver, Drove limos for several years in Vegas and plan on working the weekends mainly, what are the expectations for working Friday-Sunday nights 5 hours each night? Can I make $300 per weekend ?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Expect Uber to skim between 30 to 40 percent from what riders pay. I joined two months ago. Btw I am not in Las Vegas but I'm assuming Uber takes similar percentage.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Expect Uber to skim between 30 to 40 percent from what riders pay. I joined two months ago. Btw I am not in Las Vegas but I'm assuming Uber takes similar percentage.


This is incorrect, Uber will take either 20 or 25 percent depending on when you were activated. The confusion usually stems from a mis-understanding of the safe rider fee and the misleading language of the minimum fare (the minimum fare is actually $3.30 for determining pay, the passenger is the one who sees $5 since they include the SRF in the "fare").

Making $300 in 15 hours is possible but it will depend on how busy Vegas is and how often it surges...

Another major factor in your ability to earn are you expenses. What car are you driving?


----------



## Gmacsmiles (Jan 16, 2016)

I drove limos here for several years so I know the gig. I will be driving a Prius so just UberX. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> This is incorrect, Uber will take either 20 or 25 percent depending on when you were activated. The confusion usually stems from a mis-understanding of the safe rider fee and the misleading language of the minimum fare (the minimum fare is actually $3.30 for determining pay, the passenger is the one who sees $5 since they include the SRF in the "fare").
> 
> Making $300 in 15 hours is possible but it will depend on how busy Vegas is and how often it surges...
> 
> Another major factor in your ability to earn are you expenses. What car are you driving?


Yes Davetripd is correct about Safe Rider Fee being included in fare that passenger pays but that's something we as drivers don't get to taste. I figured out the percentage solely out of pay we receive vs fare pax pay.

Sample of actual fare from one of my rides :
Pax paid: $5.20 (including $1.20 as safe rider fee) 
I received: $3.00
Uber %:42%

If you don't factor srf, then Uber's cut was 25%. I know this is confusing at first. One time pax asked me how much I get paid vs the fare. I couldn't explain to him correctly as I was a newbie then.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Either way, you probably won't reach your goal without decent surge fare.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Gmacsmiles said:


> New driver here, I can't find what fees Uber takes for driving Uber X ?
> 
> Base Fare: $2.00
> Per Minute: $0.20
> ...


If you're smart you will just keep thinking about it and move on.

*Vegas* was at $1.75 6 weeks ago with most paying 20% commission. Now as you see its $1.10 perhaps with most other things being the same except you will probably pay 25%. For all I know the the base and minutes may have got hit 35% too

Many cities have seen the progression of *Vegas*, *you may be 5 weeks from 80c/mi/* $1.00 base.

*Detroit*: (last 18mo) $1.20- $1.00/mi .65c/mi now *30c mi*. (as of last week)

*Palm springs* $1.45/mi to .80c/mi (as of yesterday) - a 45% cut.

*Cincinnati* 1.20/mi now .80c mi (as of last week)

*Florida *(all of it , Miami, Tampa etc) .75 c/mi for at least a year

Too many to list. Take a special look at that Detroit figure .... 30c/mi.

Including the SRF fee, a 25% commission and a several year old Prius Uber will take a 60% cut of your total gross (please don't tell me you bought a Prius just for time share driving.... or that it is brand new...)

60% includes the gas and all your other expenses you donate to them.

You've been warned... go back to a cab or limo (oh, it seems you've already signed... )

Anyway, you'll find out and now you know what to expect. With Vegas being a party town maybe you can get $5.00 /hr in tips..

Do it for a month and if unsatisfactory - Cut Bait.

CC

CC


----------



## Gmacsmiles (Jan 16, 2016)

What are the average wait time at the Airport Queue during peak times , example Thursday Friday's incoming ? Can you get 1-2 rides an hour?


----------



## Gmacsmiles (Jan 16, 2016)

Is there a Flat rate for the airport here , also if you drive to a pickup and they cancel ride do you collect $5 ?


----------



## Suburban LV (Dec 27, 2015)

Gmacsmiles said:


> New driver here, I can't find what fees Uber takes for driving Uber X ?
> 
> Base Fare: $2.00
> Per Minute: $0.20
> ...


You should probably review the Las Vegas board for answers to your questions:

http://www.uberpeople.net/forums/LasVegas/

As for making $300 per weekend only working 5 hours Fri/Sat/Sun ... Only huge event weekends. Vegas is now so saturated with drivers that there are not too many surges and when there are, they don't last long.

Just open up the Uber rider App and you'll see all of the Ubernuts driving all over the place chasing $5 fares. Plenty of retirees in Vegas with nothing better to do and they figure it's cheaper for them to drive for Uber than hanging out at the casino.


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

Gmacsmiles said:


> I drove limos here for several years so I know the gig. I will be driving a Prius so just UberX. Thank you for the info.


We're u a gypsy or did u drive for Jimmerson or Waxler or Brent or B.J. or CHARLIE HORKY?


----------



## Gmacsmiles (Jan 16, 2016)

AWG VIP clients only charter side. My first shift tonight with Uber 4 hours 11 trips $85 . I am impressed. Non stop busy.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Gmacsmiles said:


> AWG VIP clients only charter side. My first shift tonight with Uber 4 hours 11 trips $85 . I am impressed. Non stop busy.


Have you figured out your cost per mile on your prius yet? $20 an hour is a good starting point but reality is going to knock that down a couple bucks.

Nice work though


----------



## Gmacsmiles (Jan 16, 2016)

Do you think 20 cents per mile for a prius is about right for cost ? 8X Surge pricing tonight wow !


----------



## Gmacsmiles (Jan 16, 2016)

One more question, I was getting ready to drop off at the venetian tonight, had 3 passengers, the uber app starting chiming in again saying there's another pick up but i haven't ended ride yet or dropped off. I assume this is part of the update they just did to allow you to go ahead and accept another ride at your droppoff ?


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Gmacsmiles said:


> One more question, I was getting ready to drop off at the venetian tonight, had 3 passengers, the uber app starting chiming in again saying there's another pick up but i haven't ended ride yet or dropped off. I assume this is part of the update they just did to allow you to go ahead and accept another ride at your droppoff ?


YES... It is called TRIP STACKING...


----------



## Gmacsmiles (Jan 16, 2016)

What about Uber Select here in Vegas anyone doing that , if so how does it compare to Uber X on amount of trips per hour. I can get 3 trips an hour currently. Do select drivers get 3 or is it more like 1 an hour?


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Gmacsmiles said:


> Do you think 20 cents per mile for a prius is about right for cost ? 8X Surge pricing tonight wow !


That's probably a little low if you're dealing with depreciation and added insurance. I'm at 10 cents and have a 15 year old car that's great on gas. What year/how many miles on it?


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Gmacsmiles said:


> What about Uber Select here in Vegas anyone doing that , if so how does it compare to Uber X on amount of trips per hour. I can get 3 trips an hour currently. Do select drivers get 3 or is it more like 1 an hour?


Ask that in the Vegas forum, I know Denver drivers say select makes up a tiny portion of their rides but it's a pretty laid back city. I can see Vegas having a lot more select traffic.

I would caution you to have a firm grasp on your numbers before spending on a select car, especially if you are buying it specifically for Uber. You could wake up tomorrow with another rate cut.


----------



## Gmacsmiles (Jan 16, 2016)

Davetripd said:


> That's probably a little low if you're dealing with depreciation and added insurance. I'm at 10 cents and have a 15 year old car that's great on gas. What year/how many miles on it?


I have a 2012 Prius with 39,000 Miles


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

Gmacsmiles said:


> I have a 2012 Prius with 39,000 Miles


not bad I have a 2015 Prius with 46000 miles predominantly uber. unfortunately I'm one of the suckers that bought a new car. why in the world would you ever leave driving for the limo companies?


----------

